# 2009 CAAD 9 Team Issue - What fork do



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

i have? were there even options? 

i have a CAAD9 frame from a run of 12 frames that cannondale did for our team last year. i read a lot of negative comments regarding the weight of the fork. how can i discern what fork i have? 


:thumbsup:


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

All carbon = Premium +
Carbon Steerer, Alloy drop outs = Premium
Alloy Steerer, Alloy drops = Ultra

I have all the above! only 1 surplus to requirements 

Slice = ???

See http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=197415 

Perhaps some one can fill in the gaps / weights


----------

